# ISO uses for boiled chicken from stock



## ella/TO (Sep 23, 2011)

What can I do with the boiled chicken from the stock....it's been simmering quite a bit, so it'll be good and cooked...Thanks in advance for your advice DC'rs!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 23, 2011)

The first thing that came to my mind is to chop some of it up, season it and use it in chicken tacos.  Then you could make a nice creamed chicken dish over noodles or rice.  There's also the possibility of making chicken croquettes.  I've also made a nice thick chicken soup and added a good portion of the cooked chopped chicken to it, along with all the veggies, etc.

There are certainly more possibilities, but these are the ones I initially thought of.


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 23, 2011)

I have found that the meat that goes into my stock ends up very bland and kinda.. bleh.

I pitch it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 23, 2011)

FrankZ said:
			
		

> I have found that the meat that goes into my stock ends up very bland and kinda.. bleh.
> 
> I pitch it.



Me too.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 23, 2011)

I take my chicken out when it is done, but not overcooked.  I strip the meat off the bones and freeze; then  I throw the bones back into the stock if more flavor is needed.


----------



## betterthanabox (Sep 23, 2011)

I take the chicken out before it gets overdone, and I usually grill it. It puts a little crunch on the outside and it stays super juicy on the inside. It's my favorite way to do legs and thighs. I have made it the chicken into soup, made chicken salad, but most times I just eat it. There are several reasons I do this the first being, I don't have a disposable food budget, and I make my own stock as a cost cutting measure. That means that any veggies or herbs getting close to expiration, chicken and some onions have a nice bubbly bath. The second is that I can kill two birds with one stone, what results is several cups of stock and 2 meals.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 23, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I take my chicken out when it is done, but not overcooked.  I strip the meat off the bones and freeze; then  I throw the bones back into the stock if more flavor is needed.





betterthanabox said:


> I take the chicken out before it gets overdone, and I usually grill it. It puts a little crunch on the outside and it stays super juicy on the inside. It's my favorite way to do legs and thighs. I have made it the chicken into soup, made chicken salad, but most times I just eat it. There are several reasons I do this the first being, I don't have a disposable food budget, and I make my own stock as a cost cutting measure. That means that any veggies or herbs getting close to expiration, chicken and some onions have a nice bubbly bath. The second is that I can kill two birds with one stone, what results is several cups of stock and 2 meals.




This is the right way to go.  Simmering chicken for the hours required to extract the flavors and gelatin from the bones with grossly overcook the meat.  All the moisture and flavor will be gone.

So simmer for the time needed to cook the meat to the proper temp then remove the meat from the bones and return the bones to the pot for the rest of the simmer time.  Use the juicy and flavorful meat as you would any cooked chicken.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 23, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> This is the right way to go.  Simmering chicken for the hours required to extract the flavors and gelatin from the bones with grossly overcook the meat.  All the moisture and flavor will be gone.
> 
> So simmer for the time needed to cook the meat to the proper temp then remove the meat from the bones and return the bones to the pot for the rest of the simmer time.  Use the juicy and flavorful meat as you would any cooked chicken.



Y'all are absolutely right.  I was on autopilot when I answered.  I, too, remove my chicken before it becomes chicken "stuff" and return the bones to the pot for further cooking.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2011)

buffalo chicken dip!

gotta run right now, but i'll post a link later. unless someone else can find it for me.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 23, 2011)

Another advantage of not overcooking the chicken is that it is extra delicious having exchanged flavors with the stock.  It's juicy and very flavorful.  Don't waste it.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/buckytoms-buffalo-chicken-dip-6637.html#post72531


----------



## JMediger (Sep 23, 2011)

If it isn't over cooked, pot pies.  Make a bunch of filling and freeze in the appropriate portions.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks andy.

if it's possible, could one of the staff change the title of the recipe to just read "buffalo chicken dip"? it really shouldn't be credited to me.


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 23, 2011)

I have changed the name.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 23, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I have changed the name.


 
To what?
Frank's Buffalo chicken dip?


----------



## ella/TO (Sep 23, 2011)

I made a few chicken kreplach......they were deelish


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 23, 2011)

pacanis said:


> To what?
> Frank's Buffalo chicken dip?




Ifn' I told you you would just make it and not share (with me).

I made it merely *Buffalo Chicken Dip


*


----------



## letscook (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a had time throwing it out.  I save alil of the stock add some taco seasonings and make chicken enchildas or tacos.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks frank.

and lol, pac. literally. i let out a laugh that made my molluccan scream, then my grey told him to shut the f up, which made me laugh again, which repeated the whole exercise.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 24, 2011)

ella/TO said:


> I made a few chicken kreplach......they were deelish


AAAAAAAH Kreplach.
Ella cant you get boiling fowl in Canada ? the ones we get here take about six hrs to get tender, I use some of the stock and meat for soup and matzo balls. The old birds meat is still full of flavor so the next day I make chicken and mushroom pie


----------



## againuntodust (Sep 24, 2011)

You can use the chicken pieces to make a curry (which is what I do), or as the first response said, chicken tacos - you could also try chicken salad if you like it.


----------



## letscook (Sep 26, 2011)

I came across this recipe and imediately thought of adding it here. It uses shredded chicken

Buffalo Chicken Bites | Sweet Pea's Kitchen


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 26, 2011)

Am I like the only one who likes boiled chicken?


----------



## betterthanabox (Sep 26, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Am I like the only one who likes boiled chicken?



I like it too. It's really juicy and flavorful, if it's done correctly.


----------



## letscook (Sep 26, 2011)

I like boiled to makes great sandwiches.


----------



## Claire (Sep 26, 2011)

I like boiled chicken as well.  But the chicken I most often use for stock is leg & thigh portions, which I can get very cheap.  But there are only 2 of us, and my husband doesn't care for dark meat.  I can only eat so much of it!


----------



## betterthanabox (Sep 27, 2011)

Claire said:


> I like boiled chicken as well.  But the chicken I most often use for stock is leg & thigh portions, which I can get very cheap.  But there are only 2 of us, and my husband doesn't care for dark meat.  I can only eat so much of it!



We are  a two person household too, and I do the exact same thing. My husband likes legs and I like the thighs, so it works out well for us.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 27, 2011)

I can eat the whole pot of boiled chicken. I even like it cold, especially dark meat.


----------

